# afternoon nap and sunbathing



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

Finally got some good pics of Sherlock and Loki this afternoon!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

aw so precious!! I love the little black spot on loki's nose


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

thanks he also has a black spot on his belly that we call his belly button. I have pics of it my after uploading the first few photos I took this afternoon, my phone decided it was time to cranky and not upload anymore. Hopefully Ill be able to upload the rest tomorrow.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awwww....wook at the wittle kitties! I am still soooooo in wove with Sherlock :luv


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

dweamgoil said:


> Awwww....wook at the wittle kitties! I am still soooooo in wove with Sherlock :luv



thanks  I love the little guy soo much. He is such a cuddler and is always giving me those soundless meows when he wants my attention.Hes always next to me or on me, at night hes on my chest or head while loki is at my side( roommates a tad jealous over that haha)
In fact right now they are both sleeping on my chest, I have no idea what I'm gonna do when there bigger.

I love him now, but I can't wait to see what he'll look like full grown.I'm not gonna lie I kinda hope he has maine **** somewhere in him so he will grow big and strong!


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

Hmm can anyone tell me what color/marking Sherlock would be considered?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, such adorable kitties!


----------



## peanutsmommy (May 19, 2012)

Super cute!! The dark ones reminds me of a kitty I had when I was just a little girl!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Ms.Detective said:


> Hmm can anyone tell me what color/marking Sherlock would be considered?


You can't really see his pattern on this body the way he's always lying down, but he's definitely a long haired tabby.


----------



## Ms.Detective (May 16, 2012)

Thanks  I started a thread in breeding asking the question, I believe he is a Blue Mackerel Tabby.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

So much cuteness it hurts!


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

that sherlock is a looker. Whoa, I'm in love. lol


----------

